# Rake trim issue



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Show us a picture! rossfingal


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Huh? Yeah, show us a lot of pictures.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes little since to me.
A 12-1/2 wide piece of sheet metal? Do you mean coil stock?
That's going to buckle big time.


----------



## sleseman (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is the end I am trying to finish and my rake trim. I'm considering pulling off the 2x6 I put up, cutting the roof back to the white 2x4 and then pull that off and put the 2x6 in it's place. This is a 70+ year old garage.


----------



## sleseman (Jun 3, 2011)

More pictures including the finished ends with the rake trim. Shortening up the overhang would allow me to cut that last piece back to the rib but I'm hoping there is an easier answer. All pieces were special order from Menard's.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So where's the fascia to cover up the rafter tails?
You left the 2 X 4's hanging out to far to use that cap correctly.
Why was the rake not cut at an angle to match the rafter?
Going to need a coil stock break to custom make that size metal.


----------



## sleseman (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't put the facial up yet. The edge of the roofline tapers in from the peak so trying to make it square they stick out a little.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They needed to be even with the fascia so the metal fits tight against it. If not insects, squirrels and bats can get in.
The lower fascia needed to go on first and the gable runs past it. if not your going to be leaving the exposed end grain exposed right where water is going to be running down it.
Rafter tails should have been cut so there at a 90 deg. angle to the wall of the house before the roof went on.
What's the plans on the old asbestoses siding? If it's going to be replaced it should have been removed enough to install vinyl or aluminum soffits.


----------



## sleseman (Jun 3, 2011)

Was going to use the multi tool to cut the ends of the 2x6 to match the 2x4. It's a shingle type siding, are you saying that's asbestos? I sure hope it isn't considering the amount of cutting I did on it to clean up the bottom. I cut it off at the ground and put a treated 2x10 down. My house has asbestos tiles but didn't know the garage ones were as well since they look like shingles. I will be putting 4x8 sheet siding over it next summer. I've decided to take the 2x6 off and cut everything back.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry, but that's asbestos.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like asbestos core asphalt to me, low risk much like the siding. Pain to dispose of, wear gloves and a mask. 
My family installed thousands of houses worth of the stuff, and my penance is dealing with it 50 years later.


----------

